# Smoke Hollow electric smoker issues



## cdrenth (Aug 13, 2013)

Need help with venison salami/summer sausage.  Followed instructions with the salami kit, but the temps didn't seem to go right.  The internal temperature showed less than 100 while the door thermometer showed over 200. Could it be off by 100?  We assumed so (bad idea) and just simply burned our venison.  Calling the manufacturer today, but thought I would hit you guys up for some ideas.


----------



## callaway (Aug 13, 2013)

Which manufacturer are you calling?  Seems the internal reading was the problem not the door thermometer.  What type of thermometer were you using inside the smoker?


----------



## cdrenth (Aug 14, 2013)

I was using a meat thermometer held inside and under the meat racks, not perfect, but shouldn't have been 100 degrees different do you think?  I will be calling Outdoor Leisure Products.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2013)

They are usually 20-50*F off. You can go though the trouble of getting a new one but you are wasting your time as the next one will be only marginally better. I suggest you get in touch with Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com  and get yourself a Maverick 732. For $60 you can monitor the smoker and meat temp from the comfort of your fav chair...JJ


----------



## cdrenth (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback. I will purchase that thermometer and give it a go probably this weekend.


----------

